# amputated leg found in bbq grill



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,298751,00.html


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

I love the south......NOT! I am moving back to WA in December. Please God get me out of SC soon......


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Now that's funny....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

wonder how he kept maggots and decay off it if it wasn't frozen?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> wonder how he kept maggots and decay off it if it wasn't frozen?


the tv news story I saw said it had been taxidermied. how gross!

"I missed a payment on my storage facility and it cost me an arm and a leg" ha ha!


----------



## Paranormal Media (Sep 20, 2007)

Thats my leg...I dropped it and some damn dog took off running with it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> the tv news story I saw said it had been taxidermied. how gross!
> 
> "I missed a payment on my storage facility and it cost me an arm and a leg" ha ha!


Unusual letter to the texidermy company...Dear Sir, I would like to buy a human leg form...


----------

